# 595 Ultra - It's here!!! I've started the build



## Grandpa Cramps (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Long time lurker. 

I just got my 595 Ultra.

I'm waiting on the Carbon Fiber Dura Ace to arrive but the bike and the wheels are at the shop and it's kinda built.

Build is:

Look 595 Ultra
Mavic Cosmic Carbone 
Shimano Carbon Fiber Dura Ace Group
Specialized Toupe (Great Saddle)
Continental GP 4000 Black Chili 
Bar and Stem TBA

The 'bars on it are just shop bars to keep the forks on. 

Here's a Picture.

The 'bars on it are just shop bars to keep the forks on. The Wheels are mine.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

you're going love it
have the white and black edition/campy w/ reynolds DVs
simply fantastic


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Does "Shimano Carbon Fiber Dura Ace Group" mean Dura Ace 7800/7801 group, except for the Dura Ace FC-7800-C Carbon crank?


----------

